# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Custom JkOO Sinosword katana tanto qiuck review

## C. Ortiz

Hello fellow swordsmen, I received my customized folded steel katana a few days ago from JKOO Sinosword (sinosword.com), and I'd just like to do a short photo review of the sword. Pics aren't great but here you are.
Let me say what a frustrating experience over email. A rather lengthy customized order via email exchange is hard to do. However Mr. Yang couldn't be more accommodating. Language barriers are difficult to overcome.  I basically was looking for a wide and robust blade with plenty of niku. It took from March, begining of the project till end of May to complete and ship. Overall I am quite satisfied with the final product. I'm very impressed  by the fact that the blade's measurements are exactly the same as I specified. The specifications of the katana are as follows:
Katana;
Nagasa: 28.5" or 72.39mm
Tsuka 14" or 35.56mm, with the nakago extending all the way back.
Tsuka full wrap same, white with Tsukamaki Hishigame.
Two menuki pins.
B8 dark brown Silk Synthetic silk ito Brown
R57 tsuba.
A3 fuchi & kashira.
M1 Menuki.
Silver habaki, seppa.
Y21 Saya rayskin top part
E03 Koiguchi,Kurigata & Kojiri brown buffalo horn
Brown sageo
Most important;
Blade: very sharp with lot niku
Kasane (thickness at habaki): 8mm
Sakikasane (thickness at start of point): 6mm
Motohaba (height or width edge to back distance at habaki): 35mm or 3.2cm
Sakihaba (edge to back distance at tip): 23mm
Double hi/bohi
Geometric yokote
Double bohi Kobuse
Chu- kissaki
Sori: (about 16mm)
Folded steel (see lot of folded activity)
Notare polish 
Midare hamon
Cost $418.00 plus shipping


Tanto:
 OK Tanto;
Osoraku zukuri
Folded steel with clay tempered hamon
Fittings: Tsuba LO2, Fuchi Kashira A3, Mekugi MO1
Full hand polished and sharpened.
Full tang construction
Ready for real use
Specifications:
Nagasa(Blade)    34cm(13 1/3")
Sugata(shape)    Osoraku-zukuri
Kitae-kata    Folded steel
Shiage(Polishing)    Mirror
Tsuka(handle)    14cm(5 1/2")
Tsuka-maki    Hineri maki(with hishi-gami)
Samekawa(rayskin)Full wrap,
White
Tsuka-ito(wrap)    Artificial Silk ito, B8
Sageo E3
Fittings Iron
Saya(Scabbard) Pointed saya for of blade, Black
 gloss
Kojiri, kioguchi, Kurigata: Brown  Horn
Cost :$153.00 plus shipping.

 I have to figure out how to post pics but a
here are some: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaKL...ature=youtu.be

All in all the blades are great, Both are beefy monsters, the fittings could be better, the tsuba was wrong one, but for the investment I think the gamble paid off.

----------


## Sean Phillips

Do you have any pictures of the katana?  I'd love to see some nice pics of the katana, as well as the tanto.

Edit:  Nevermind I just saw that you are trying to post pics.  If you have a photobucket account, you just need to copy the IMG format from the right side of the picture.

----------


## C. Ortiz

ok thanks I try that tomorrow.

----------


## C. Ortiz



----------


## C. Ortiz

Pic of tanto;

----------

